# Newer guy looking for a good start in the Toledo, OH area..



## WolverineMarine (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm a very reliable, hardworking, Marine Iraq war vet thats been to ACRT's basic arborist cert. I have a class A CDL, I'm a very experienced heavy equipment operator, have a broad construction background, and I know my way around a chainsaw. I'm looking to try and find tree work in the Toledo, OH area. Willing to travel within reason...


----------



## roc65 (May 2, 2008)

I'd be interested in meeting with you. We're ten minuts from Toledo just over the Michigan border. Let me know if you're interested. I'm in toledo several times a week.


----------

